# Northeast bicycle swap meet



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 17, 2009)

Sunday august 23 2009, 7a.m to 3p.m. Rain or shine.hosted at the new england musclebike museum,6 peters rd. Bloomfield connecticut.this is a one day event,last year they had about 30 venders with a good variety of parts and bikes.food,and a band you also get free admission to the musclebike museum with a display of 117 bikes.there is no admission to the swap meet


----------

